# Breeders around Raleigh NC?



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

Just curious if there are any breeders around Raleigh, NC. I'm starting to plan my dart purchases for the next few months.


----------



## AsylumDart (Sep 20, 2018)

Frogdaddy is based out of Charlotte, NC. He’ll be at Repticon at the end of the month👍🏻


----------



## Mkush (Nov 8, 2019)

I bought some plants and pumilio from FrogDaddy at the last 2 Repticons. I highly recommend buying from them. I’ll definitely be purchasing more plants and frogs from them soon. 

However, I think they mentioned that they are skipping this upcoming Repticon

Www.frogdaddy.net


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm located in Chapin,SC and have a good collection of 45 tanks (down from over 100). Been in the hobby for quite a while.
Depends how far you are comfortable driving, but compare the cost/risk of overnight shipping verses fuel. Nothing is better than visiting the breeder you are purchasing from.


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

SMenigoz said:


> I'm located in Chapin,SC and have a good collection of 45 tanks (down from over 100). Been in the hobby for quite a while.
> Depends how far you are comfortable driving, but compare the cost/risk of overnight shipping verses fuel. Nothing is better than visiting the breeder you are purchasing from.


This guy is the real deal his animals are the best!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just a heads up. I know it's a haul from Raleigh but Frogdaddy will be opening a new facility and store front in 2020. Feel free to email me at [email protected] for details or a schedule of local shows.


----------

